# SRAM vs Shimano Brakes



## CHL

Hi Guys:

I have one bike equipped with full DA 7801 and another with Sram RED. There's is a noticeable difference in the feel of braking with both shifters. The DA7801 feels so smooth when squeezing the brake levers. The DA7801 is so smooth and crisp. My SRAM red feels somewhat mushy, almost as if something is dragging on the cables or if the pivot of the calipers is worn.

Just got back from a local even where I checked several bikes equipped with Sram and Shimano. Even the 105 Shimano had a better feel than the high end SRAM. Have you guys noticed the same? My SRAM equipped bike has Gore housings/cables while my DA7801 has Yokozuna shifters & DA brake housings/cables.

Thanks for your feedback,
CHL


----------



## rubbersoul

dura ace is the best brakeset for feel and power.


----------



## peter584

I like the shimano brakes better, but have sram so those are the brakes.
Anyone know of a better pad to use for srams?


----------



## aengbretson

CHL said:


> My SRAM equipped bike has Gore housings/cables while my DA7801 has Yokozuna shifters & DA brake housings/cables.


This answers your question right here. The owner of my preferred LBS (who, like me, rides a Sram Force-equipped bike) told me he was really impressed with the brake feel on my bike with its Yokozuna cables compared to his stock setup.

Don't get me wrong, Shimano has great brakes, but it's just not fair comparing brakes when the cabling systems are not on equal footing.


----------



## breezer69

nice thanks


----------



## Camilo

aengbretson said:


> This answers your question right here. The owner of my preferred LBS (who, like me, rides a Sram Force-equipped bike) told me he was really impressed with the brake feel on my bike with its Yokozuna cables compared to his stock setup.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Shimano has great brakes, but it's just not fair comparing brakes when the cabling systems are not on equal footing.


But he said that when looking at other bikes (I guess with other cables), even the Shimano 105 brakes felt better. Gotta be more than the cables.


----------



## cantride55

Used to ride Shimano.
Couple bikes with Sram now.

Have always thought / felt that Dura ace brakes were better. 
Would I put Shimano brakes on a Sram frame.....if I had the money....ya.


----------



## hamsey

My LBS told me that dura-ace brakes are not compatible with SRAM shifters. I want the DA brakes but not Shimano shifters. Going to try the Yokozuna cables to see if they make a difference with the SRAM force brakes.


----------



## deadleg

*one finger*

i love my force brakes, one finger is plenty, and they have nice modulation...


----------



## Wilier_speed

Had both. Both are good but I would say the Shimano's are ever so slightly better. A little smoother overall (like most Shimano components) but the levers on the sram force and red feel better in my fingers so I stuck with sram.
Sram to me has always made more sense in the design of their components but the Shimano components always felt a bit more refined.


----------



## Svooterz

hamsey said:


> My LBS told me that dura-ace brakes are not compatible with SRAM shifters. I want the DA brakes but not Shimano shifters. Going to try the Yokozuna cables to see if they make a difference with the SRAM force brakes.


DA7800 brakes should be perfectly compatible with SRAM levers. It's only on the 7900/6700/5700 series that Shimano has moved the pivot location on the shift levers, thus resulting in said incompatibility.

Even then, the newer generation of Shimano brakes are not incompatible with previous generation/other brand levers, it's just that they won't work quite as well.

Bottom line : you can mix and match any Shimano brake with your SRAM levers, but expect better results with 7800/6600/5600 brakes.


----------



## Dugar

*Best brake Pads*

I took the Sram brake pads off and installed Kool Stop red inserts. Much better stopping. I can even skid the rear tire if I want.  The sram brake pads would not skid with out max pressure applied.


----------



## charlox5

Svooterz said:


> DA7800 brakes should be perfectly compatible with SRAM levers. It's only on the 7900/6700/5700 series that Shimano has moved the pivot location on the shift levers, thus resulting in said incompatibility.
> 
> Even then, the newer generation of Shimano brakes are not incompatible with previous generation/other brand levers, it's just that they won't work quite as well.
> 
> Bottom line : you can mix and match any Shimano brake with your SRAM levers, but expect better results with 7800/6600/5600 brakes.


yup, i'm using 7800 brakes with sram force levers. no issues.


----------

